# Tutorial Contest Winner January 2009: Smokey eyes and brow tutorial



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 7, 2009)

This is the tutorial some members requested from my FOTD thread. 

What I used (ALL MAC):

EYES:
-Studio Finish Concealor in NW20
-Spiked brow pencil
-Dipdown fluid line
-Black Black Chromaline (pro)
-Black Black (Pro) pigment
-Cork e/s
-Mont black e/s (Chill)
-Vellum
-Soft Ochre paint pot
-NW25 cover up
-Graphblack eyeliner

Face:
-Hyper Real NC300
-Hyper Real Pressed powder in Medium (pro)
-Strobe Cream
-Cubic blush
-Soft and Gentle MSF

Lips:
-Pale lip erase (pro)
-Gingerroot cream liner
-Peachstock lipstick (pro)


Start with a fresh clean face..






1.Underline your eyebrows w/ Spiked brow pencil..





2. With a small brow angled brush pick up some NW20 s.f.c and underline your brow..like so..









3. With a 242 brush blend it out..









4. Add soft ochre to entire eye area minus the lid. Thats where your chromaline will come into place..





5. Now, get your chromaline w/ the 242 brush and pat it all over the lid..





















6.With a 217 brush pick up some cork, and blend it on your crease..









7. With a 252 pick up some vellum and place it under neath your brow bone..













8.Pick up some Mont Black.. and place it on top of the chromaline, just at the very base of the lid (close to the lash line)..









9. Now pick up some Black Black pigment, and place it all over the lid..(This is one of my favorite pigments, its so rich in color and in comparison it makes carbon look gray! its that dark!)









10. Now with a 224 blend out the black black...





..should look something like this..





11. With the same 224, pick up some cork and go back and blend w/ the black black..








.. should look like this now..





12. Now with a wipe, clean up any fall out and make the sharp line at the end corners.. if you want.





13. With your 219 pick up dazzel light and place it on the inner corner of your eyes..









14. Line your water line with Graphblack...





15. Now pick up some  black black and smudge it underneath with this brush.. I forgot the number, but its coming out with the Blonde Brunette Redhead collection.. so yeah! buy it! Its amazing!













16. I already had my strobe cream on, and now I am gonna apply my Hyper Real foundation w/ a Damp beauty blender which I ended up loving thanks to Spencer Lopez, I saw her using hers and it made me re-discover mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












17. Now put some concealer on with a fluffy brush.. Im bad w/ number guys sorry.. I forgot the number of this brush..









18. Grab some Cubic w/  129 brush.. 









19. Now with your 109 grab some Soft and Gentle and place it as a cheek highlighter up to your brow too..









20.Grab your spiked brow pencil again, and now do the top outline of the brow..





21. Now re-touch the whole outline with some Dipdown fluid line to make it darker and a cleaner line.. I have jet black hair so I prefer my brows to be a really dark brown..





22. Fill them in w/ Mystery eyeshadow.. the flash washed it out.. but its a pretty dark color..




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...d/IMG_8603.jpg

23.Ok, so just how you underlined with concealer you will out line the very top and blend it w/ a 242 brush.. its what I do to have my brows look clean..









24. Pick up your Lip erase.. and apply it.. makes me look cracked out! lol




Told ya!





25. Pick up your lip products..





26. Line your lips w/ Ginger root.





27. Fill lips w/ Peach stock..





28. add naked frost lipgloss from the chill collection..





and you're done!! yay!!

Result:









Now time to take it off! I wasn't going anywhere, just thought I should do the tutorial I had promised! hehehe





and I was being silly, so this is me w/ half makeup and have naked face! heheh





Let me know what you think guys! if you have any questions feel free to ask. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Thanks for this great tut :]


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

great tut!so easy to follow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you look so beautiful!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

You're welcome! Glad you guys found it helpful


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

thats very pretty, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

eres hermosa with or without makeup! thanks for sharing your skills with us esp how you make your brows stand out!


----------



## Yolan (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

i love the way you do your brows, i am so gonna try that soon


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Pretty look. Mac really need to do lip erase in more colours !!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

I love it! The eye  makeup looks beautiful!  Now I gotta go get me some black black pigment


----------



## teha83 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Wow this was great! I loved all your tips and tricks.


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Very pretty, but I think your eyebrows are perfect, you don´t need to re-touch them


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Thanks everyone for your comments! 
Laguayaca yeah I share my tricks that other artist don't, I dunno why but some are very protective of them. I was taught this by another artist and I was thankful so I pass it forward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specially because off of tutorials is how I became interested in makeup and I found things that worked for me and things that didn't. So I just hope I can help someone the way I was helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mexicana32 thanks! The reason I retouch them though is that when I do heavy eye makeup they look kind of weird and really light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for looking an I hope you guys found this tutorial helpful.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

awesome tut!


----------



## Miss Lore (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

So so so so so so so so so flipping wicked! 

I love this, I have book marked it! I am going to get that brush, its so cute!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Great tut! ~GORGEOUS~
I love how detailed & clear your pictures are and ♥ your makeup skills!


----------



## nunu (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

beautiful! thank you so much.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

What a gorgeous look and such a great tutorial!  Thank you very much for that


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

your skills are amazing


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

you look just like my little brother's ex girlfriend. you're both pretty!

:}


----------



## .k. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

i love this tut!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

that would be a definite 'no'.  Just make a new account. It stinks losing your 'thanks' and kudos, but I made the sacrifice due to my posts from my previous account were appearing in google search results!! I didn't really feel too comfortable with that just because.... but I guess I should have known ....'tis the internet


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

OMG, this is the bomb.  Definitely worthy of tut of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rock on girl!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

I really love how you did your eyebrows, I'd never have thought to do that! Definately gives me something to try out when I get home - thanks :]


----------



## Lucky13~ (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

so so beautiful!
id kill for your eyes hun


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

cool look and amazing blending.

wonderful tut


----------



## The_N (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

i love this!! thanks for sharing your tips and tricks with us. i def. learned a lot from you. i find this tutorial really helpful and easy to follow. please don't ever delete this. 

thanks so much! =)


----------



## The_N (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks everyone for your comments! 
Laguayaca yeah I share my tricks that other artist don't, I dunno why but some are very protective of them. I was taught this by another artist and I was thankful so I pass it forward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specially because off of tutorials is how I became interested in makeup and I found things that worked for me and things that didn't. So I just hope I can help someone the way I was helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mexicana32 thanks! The reason I retouch them though is that when I do heavy eye makeup they look kind of weird and really light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for looking an I hope you guys found this tutorial helpful._

 
I agree. Some artist don't share their tips and tricks and I don't like that! haha. But I love you for sharing it with us. Thanks so much! You are wonderful and I love the way you do makeup. You have great skills!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Thanks for the great response guys!!! I usually do delete my tutorials :/ just because I dunno, I just delete pictures after a while from the internet.. 

Im glad you guys found this helpful! When my customers ask about my brows I show them this and they love it!

again, thanks guys!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

i love love love this tutorial
pllleasee do more!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks for the great response guys!!! I usually do delete my tutorials :/ just because I dunno, I just delete pictures after a while from the internet.. 

Im glad you guys found this helpful! When my customers ask about my brows I show them this and they love it!

again, thanks guys!




_

 

thanks for the brow idea i have been looking for a way to do my brows and not make them look so dark since I have vlack hairs also. I will def try it. Thanks again girl.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

this is an awesome tut! love the way you do your brows. oh and random, but do you work at MAC Pro @ SCP? Thought I saw an MA that looked exactly like you but I could be wrong hehe.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Looks very easy when you do this. Thank you!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Awesome tutorial!  You are so talented and I love all of the tips & tricks.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

this is a great tutorial......you did a perfect detailed tutorial!! thanksssssssss!!!!


----------



## kariii (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

two things I learned:

PUT ON CONCEALER WITH 222, and not 194.
LINE EYEBROWS wit concealer and gotta buy #214, and #242


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Awesome Tutorial!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Awesome tutorial, thanks so much!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Thx for posting ! You did a great job. About the lip erase, it comes in two shades pale and dim. I'm a chocolate women (nw45), you think dim might work for me or should i skip it? i want to just it thought cuz my lips are very pigmented.

Again, you look great, i like your half naked, half madeup pic, lol!


----------



## barbabella (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

This is awesome!! Thanks for taking the time to do this tut!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

omg thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## mello (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

I LOVE the idea of using the lighter foundation/concealer to really define your brows. I tried it and got tons of compliments on how nice my brows looked! thanks


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

thank you for this!


----------



## aleksis210 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

This is gorgeous and I nearly cried when you went to take it off..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## piN.up (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Great tut, thanks!!!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Great job, love the eyebrow technique


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Amazing Tut!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Love it!! Thanks so much for the tut, I'll definitely be trying this out soon!


----------



## devin (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Great tutorial!! Very detailed and easy to follow! Love the brow tips and technique!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Wow, great tut!
thanks for the brow tips.
If i wear NC35 foundation what color concealer should i use for my eye?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Hey I am an NC35/NC40 and I do NW20 in the Studio finish concealor! Try it out hopefully it can work for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smokin' Jo* 

 
_Wow, great tut!
thanks for the brow tips.
If i wear NC35 foundation what color concealer should i use for my eye?_


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey I am an NC35/NC40 and I do NW20 in the Studio finish concealor! Try it out hopefully it can work for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much hun!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

this is a helpful tutorial! thank you for sharing! 
you look gorgeous as always!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey I am an NC35/NC40 and I do NW20 in the Studio finish concealor! Try it out hopefully it can work for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was going to ask you this quest but you had answered it already. my other question is can I try this w/ the new consealor that just came out?


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Feb 5, 2009)

This is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pcsocake (Feb 5, 2009)

Great Tut!  i'm so glad this came with pictures not vid because I like to surf with my cell and can't view the vid tut.  i totally envy your lashes & brows.  Gosh you're so lucky!


----------



## JollieJanice (Feb 5, 2009)

I loved it.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone who commented and voted for me! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mac-gic (Feb 13, 2009)

gr8 tut... i really liked the look


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Feb 13, 2009)

great tutorial! i love-love-love the black-black pigment!!! must go buy it now,lol! 
your blending is perfection!!
xoxo,
cris


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 23, 2009)

*************


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

This is an amazing smokey eye!  Really helpful!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_this is an awesome tut! love the way you do your brows. oh and random, but do you work at MAC Pro @ SCP? Thought I saw an MA that looked exactly like you but I could be wrong hehe._

 
Oops didn't see this question! Yeah it was me


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I was going to ask you this quest but you had answered it already. my other question is can I try this w/ the new consealor that just came out?_

 
Hey! Late response, but I wanted to wait till I actually tried out the new concealors to give you an honest response. And yes! You definetly can. I've been selling that concealor left and right! I love it! its really good!

HTH


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Hey! Late response, but I wanted to wait till I actually tried out the new concealors to give you an honest response. And yes! You definetly can. I've been selling that concealor left and right! I love it! its really good!

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What color do you use?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: **Smokey eyes and brow tutorial** (pic heavy)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_What color do you use?_

 
In that formula I prefer the NW25. But on a daily basis I use my Studio Finish Concealor in NW20


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 5, 2009)

awsome.. i love ur tutorial


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Apr 4, 2009)

^Can we please get the pics back? I can't see them


----------



## Frosting (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_^Can we please get the pics back? I can't see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, it bums me out when I miss out on good tutorials because the pictures disappear.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (May 4, 2009)

I was searching high and low for this tutorial and the reason why I kept reading it and not thinking it was it because the pictures are missing. Bring back the pics please!!!! This was my first tutorial I wanted to buy all new makeup for and try out so pretty please


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm bumping this again for anybody that wants to request pics because I know I do!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 9, 2009)

i want the pics back up! i never got to see the pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## thekatalyst (Feb 27, 2010)

no pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to see this!


----------



## smexiebinks (Nov 14, 2010)

thekatalyst said:


> no pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yeah! I can't see either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	lol.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 18, 2010)

I got to see the pics . . . I return every now and then to see if they ever come back up.


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

i want to see the pics as well


----------

